# Berried Blue Diamond



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

One of my berried Blue Diamonds


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

are they from speedie =D??!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

aluka said:


> are they from speedie =D??!


You know it!  Got them right when they came in last month


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

haha i'm waiting for speedie to restock! 

But i might miss it, just got suspended cause i got into an argue with somewhatshocked, lol 

I really need to learn that arguing with him is pointless, lol 2 suspensions from arguing with him! 

but speedie's shrimps are sooooo amazing!, maybe i'll contact him on his website lol


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

aluka said:


> haha i'm waiting for speedie to restock!
> 
> But i might miss it, just got suspended cause i got into an argue with somewhatshocked, lol
> 
> ...


Jump on his next restock! When he first got them they went FAST lol


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice looking shrimp you have there! Keep us informed as to how they do!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Nice looking shrimp you have there! Keep us informed as to how they do!


Thanks! Will do!


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

i wonder how long before someone can get them to breed true without any chocolates popping up.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

aluka said:


> i wonder how long before someone can get them to breed true without any chocolates popping up.


I will be working on that, these are by far my favorite strain of Neos. I plan on keeping these and working on stabilizing the blue even more. Possibly even develop a Super Blue Diamond


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 30, 2012)

aluka said:


> haha i'm waiting for speedie to restock!
> 
> But i might miss it, just got suspended cause i got into an argue with somewhatshocked, lol
> 
> ...


He put up a sales thread early this morning on Tpt with blue diamonds available. I did not see them on his website though. Buy them up before they are gone.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Shrimplets have arrived from one of the females!


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Update on the berried females, they both have dropped!(sortaaa)

*Female #1* dropped her shrimplets just fine in the main tank and I occasionally see one (hard to find them in a 40g lol), but I will start seeing them when they get a little bigger.
*Female #2 *had an issue, I decided to move her to the hang on breeder I have as I could tell she was due to drop any day (i kinda wanted to be able to see the babies grow better in a smaller tank). She started dropping them this morning and I have about 5, but I guess she was over the whole motherhood thing and decided to molt with about 10-15 eggs still unhatched  I removed the sticky stuff that holds them together from her molt and have placed them gently on some moss that is in direct flow of the incoming water. I was wondering if the other shrimp would go for them, but I haven't seen anything do more than walk over the eggs and touch them for a second and move on. We shall see what happens! You can even see their eyes, and knowing that some already hatched means that they should hatch any moment as well.


----------



## nightshadebel (Aug 18, 2011)

Did any more ever hatch?


----------



## shou (Sep 23, 2008)

What shrimps are there on the substrate.


----------

